# Pullet cockerel or one of each



## bobtheskutter (Feb 27, 2015)

I have two 5-week old Black Australorps. Can anyone determine if I have girls or boys?


----------



## bobtheskutter (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The first pictures it looks like one of each, but the second set of pics it looks like two cockerels. The wattles on one are a bit smaller, definitely, but I'd be hesitant to call it a hen.

Australorps are funny. You can be absolutely sure one is a hen then it hits 12 weeks and becomes a cockerel. For a single comb breed they should be fairly easy, but nope.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

bobtheskutter said:


>


pullets. But anyway they are probably so old they are not laying anymore


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

This thread is really old btw chickepersoon.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> This thread is really old btw chickepersoon.


yeah I know I just responded for fun, and I'm guessing you know that I love to bring back old posts. 

That's why I said they are probably so old they are not laying anymore


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha.

Was just letting you know that none of these people will get back to u, since they don't get on anymore.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Was just letting you know that none of these people will get back to u, since they don't get on anymore.


thank you for even letting me know! A lota peps wouldn't do that.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> thank you for even letting me know! A lota peps wouldn't do that.


Oh no prob!


----------

